# Columbia College Chicago



## rmccormack (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, so I was just accepted to Columbia College Chicago, and while I've applied to CalArts and Chapman, I figure Columbia College is where I'll likely end up. My question is what the school's standing is (I've read good things about it, and it sounds like a great fit for me); I'm just curious to see what other people know about it and what it's film program is like!


----------



## Marquee (Dec 28, 2008)

It's overall, bad in my opinion. 

The screenwriting teachers are great but the film...you use half broken scrap metal from WWII (no joke) and half the teachers on your intro film class well be grad students. If you really know what your trying to get out of the simple intro stuff though, you can look past the horrible equipment, and shabby teachers... then your set.

Once you have the freedom to work on your own things, it gets better, but then ... you can do that without college. If your not yet sure what your shooting for, it might give you focus.


----------



## drewbert (Jan 16, 2009)

columbia gets a lot of mixed reviews. im i freshman now and i'm loving it. as far as scrap metal from WWII, they just changed the entire program so now everything is digital. i have only taken two film classes so far but out of those the teachers are pretty solid. my history of cinema professor was extremely knowledgeable on all of the coursework, and my development teacher was always there to help. although i have only completed one semester, i havent run into any bad teachers. many of them, because they're in chicago, teach at multiple schools. ive had professors who also teach at depaul, loyola, etc.


----------



## Rome24 (Dec 7, 2009)

I seen your post on the Forum and I jus wanted to ask you some questions.  Is Columbia truly an all hands on film school?  Are the teachers in there field?  And does Columbia give you assist you in job placement?

I want to go to Columbia to become a film director.  Any info or advise you could give me would be great.


----------



## Film School'er (Dec 8, 2009)

I would avoid it - def. go with the other options as Columbia is not accredited and thus if for any reason you want to get out of there, all your time there will have been lost (as well as your money).


----------



## Landogarner (Dec 15, 2009)

Not accredited? I'd like to know where you got that false information. Columbia College Chicago has been accredited since 1974...


----------



## Sketchy21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah... Columbia College, Chicago and Hollywood, are accredited schools.


----------

